# Do you allow covid unvaccinated people in your home yet?



## slobee (Jun 30, 2022)

I can't take the vaccine because of health reasons so I'm still cautious about people coming into my home.  I feel bad  for them but it is for my protection as well as theirs. We still know people that have the virus.  How do you handle these situations expecially people dropping by without notice.  Most people that get it now don't  quarantine when ill. Thanks.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2022)

Yes, un-vaccinated people are welcome here. The only time I limited who could visit was from Aug 2019 to Oct 2019.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2022)

My only visitors are maintenance workers, and I wouldn't know their vaccination status unless they happened to mention it.

I've been vaccinated and boosted, but I continue to wear a mask when I'm in close contact with people.

Part of it is a concern for my health, and part of it is a show of respect to others.

Don't compromise your health or your personal beliefs based on the opinions of others.  

Continue to do what is comfortable for you and your situation.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2022)

Of course I do.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 30, 2022)

No, I don't.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2022)

Anyone I would invite in happens to be vaccinated so I never had to make a choice.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 30, 2022)

No.  If they haven't been around for quite awhile, I ask them if they are vaccinated and boosted.  If not, put a mask on and we'll visit outdoors on the back deck, if they choose to stay.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jun 30, 2022)

It doesn't even enter my head to ask people if their vaccinated.  That isn't a concern of mine.  I am more concerned that people feel welcomed into my home and enjoy themselves while they are here.


----------



## Jules (Jun 30, 2022)

So far any workmen wear masks.  Others I know are vaxxed.


----------



## Remy (Jun 30, 2022)

The cats have so far refused to get vaccinated.

I don't have people come to my apartment.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2022)

No, I don't.  
Workers wear masks.  Friends and family have all be vaccinated at least 3 times.     

I continue to wear a KN95 mask at indoor public spaces like grocery stores.  I had Covid before vaccinations were available and have no interest in a second-go-round, even assuming a lighter case.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 30, 2022)

Yes, I don't even ask.  I have several good friends, a grand daughter, and a brother who I'd have to exclude.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2022)

I never limited anyone in my home - vaxxed or unvaxxed, masked or unmasked, now or from the beginning.  I'm not vaxxed.
Either I never got Covid or I had it, thinking it was a cold & recovered.


----------



## rgp (Jun 30, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> My only visitors are maintenance workers, and I wouldn't know their vaccination status unless they happened to mention it.
> 
> I've been vaccinated and boosted, but I continue to wear a mask when I'm in close contact with people.
> 
> ...



  "Continue to do what is comfortable for you and your situation."

  Exactly !


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2022)

I don't see how it helps to ask considering it is possible to catch Covid from a vaccinated or an unvaccinated person.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 30, 2022)

My son has not been vaccinated and I invited him to move back in after his wife died from COVID. He had it as well but after a couple of rough weeks, came out alright. I know he's being extra careful and probably still has a degree of immunity. I'm due for my first booster but I've had the feeling for quite sometime now that I may be naturally immune to COVID.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My son has not been vaccinated and I invited him to move back in after his wife died from COVID. He had it as well but after a couple of rough weeks, came out alright. I know he's being extra careful and probably still has a degree of immunity. I'm due for my first booster but I've had the feeling for quite sometime now that I may be naturally immune to COVID.


I'm sorry you suffered a loss as the result of Covid. Hopefully you and your son will remain well. So sad how Covid has affected the lives of so many people, and for some in a permanent way.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2022)

Patricia said:


> I don't see how it helps to ask considering it is possible to catch Covid from a vaccinated or an unvaccinated person.


It doesn't help.  But vaccinated people have a need to reassure themselves that they made the right decision, so they like to think it helps.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2022)

Patricia said:


> I don't see how it helps to ask considering it is possible to catch Covid from a vaccinated or an unvaccinated person.


^^^^ Such common sense is very destructive to the fear campaign.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2022)

The only unvaccinated people I know are my two infant great-grandkids. And yes, they are allowed into my home, or would be if they lived near enough to visit. (I wish!) Soon, there will be a vaccine for them too.


----------



## oldman (Jul 4, 2022)

Yes. All are welcome, but I appreciate when people come to my home and advise us that they are unvaccinated. Is shows respect.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 4, 2022)

If it's a guest that hasn't been and they have any concerns no judgement whether they wish to wear a mask or sit outside, etc.  They may have a very good reason to take precaution.  As far as our risks I don't see how their being vaccinated would make a significant difference (if it does at all) because our house is sooo very small.


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 4, 2022)

Uptosnuff said:


> It doesn't even enter my head to ask people if their vaccinated.  That isn't a concern of mine.  I am more concerned that people feel welcomed into my home and enjoy themselves while they are here.


At the expense of your life. !


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2022)

of course...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

I still don't go anywhere except to work and back and I still have no company so I'm good. I am not comfortable mingling with others unmasked.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jul 6, 2022)

We have never asked about Covid shots or required masks for anyone coming to visit us...

We also never wore masks, unless we were forced to, and we avoided most places that required them...


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 6, 2022)

I have to ask if people are vaccinated and make sure they wear a mask when they are around me. I have N95 masks on hand. Otherwise, I could get Covid and that would be a bad thing because of my health. I don't go anywhere except medical appointments.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 6, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> At the expense of your life. !


Fear monger much???  I'm not going to live my life in fear of a flu virus.  I am going to live my life to the fullest with the time I have left.  Everyone that enters my home or goes anywhere with us knows how we feel.  It is up to them whether or not to be around us.


----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2022)

oldman said:


> Yes. All are welcome, but I appreciate when people come to my home and advise us that they are unvaccinated. Is shows respect.


LOL.  A woman in my diabetes support group always hugs me.  I always warn her, _"Careful.....I'm not vaccinated."_
It ain't stopped her once.


----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2022)

Uptosnuff said:


> Fear monger much???  I'm not going to live my life in fear of a flu virus.  I am going to live my life to the fullest with the time I have left.  Everyone that enters my home or goes anywhere with us knows how we feel.  It is up to them whether or not to be around us.


I've had my house re-piped, electrical repairs, 2 new air conditioners, & a new roof.  I told everyone in all the crews, "I don't care who wears a mask & who doesn't, or who's vaccinated & who isn't.  I'll wear a mask if you want me to, but I'm not vaccinated."

The plumbing contractors said it was their company policy to wear masks, so they did.  The electricians did not.  The roofers did not & they were here the longest; the job took 2 weeks.

I had an eye exam yesterday.  No masks.


----------



## oldman (Jul 7, 2022)

The only people that have a “must wear a mask policy” that I have been in contact with has been my doctor’s office. The hospitals also do, but I haven’t had a need to go there. Even my dentist doesn’t require a mask and that’s a huge office with 3 dentists and many dental techs.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 9, 2022)

win231 said:


> I've had my house re-piped, electrical repairs, 2 new air conditioners, & a new roof.  I told everyone in all the crews, "I don't care who wears a mask & who doesn't, or who's vaccinated & who isn't.  I'll wear a mask if you want me to, but I'm not vaccinated."
> 
> The plumbing contractors said it was their company policy to wear masks, so they did.  The electricians did not.  The roofers did not & they were here the longest; the job took 2 weeks.
> 
> I had an eye exam yesterday.  No masks.


I'm seeing a mixture of masked and no masked people in my everyday dealings.  What I'm not seeing is any militant behavior.  Everyone seems pretty laid-back about the mask wearing.  I'm never asked by individuals if I am vaxed or not.  The only entity that required a vaccine passport was the Birkshire Hathaway annual meeting in Omaha.  We turned around and left.


----------



## win231 (Jul 9, 2022)

Uptosnuff said:


> I'm seeing a mixture of masked and no masked people in my everyday dealings.  What I'm not seeing is any militant behavior.  Everyone seems pretty laid-back about the mask wearing.  I'm never asked by individuals if I am vaxed or not.  The only entity that required a vaccine passport was the Birkshire Hathaway annual meeting in Omaha.  We turned around and left.


People are wising up & it's about time.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 9, 2022)

An average of about 300 people are still dying from covid every day, so it's still pretty deadly.
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/#graph-deaths-daily


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 9, 2022)

Covid is spreading like wild fire since opening up the borders with no restrictions, I have put a notice on my door, no mask, no entry, I have no intention of becoming ill or worse for inconsiderate people.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 9, 2022)

Has anybody else here notice that you have to confirm your like thingy icons or whatever those reaction thingy things are? I never saw this before. Please respond soon as lives are at stake.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 9, 2022)

My CR-V has been running a little rough sporadically, especially during moderate acceleration. Yesterday, I took it to a dealer to have them look at it. They assigned me an "associate," I think they called him. He wasn't wearing a facemask and spoke to me fairly closely — like right in my face, I guess because it was noisy there. I was wearing a facemask, which actually protects him more than me.

So this "associate" was at high risk since he's in close contact with a lot of people all day, and he's probably about my age, or at least that's how old he looked. Maybe he was in his 50s since he was still working, or maybe he just liked the work. He seemed like a people-person.

But I didn't appreciate being put at risk. I don't want to get covid — even a mild case. Naturally, they wanted me to leave my car with them but I thought they could at least diagnose it while I was there. So I left with my car, having wasted about an hour and a half of my day.

I checked for other garages closer to me and found one that requires everyone to wear a mask. They also provide transportation for when you have to leave your vehicle. I'm going to give them a try next week.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 9, 2022)

Now it stopped.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 9, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Has anybody else here notice that you have to confirm your like thingy icons or whatever those reaction thingy things are? I never saw this before. Please respond soon as lives are at stake.





FastTrax said:


> Now it stopped.


Finally hit the bottom of your glass, did ya?!


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 9, 2022)

My sister, 69 yrs old, is fully vaxxed.  She’s had Covid 2 times now.


----------



## MrPants (Jul 9, 2022)

As long as I'm vaccinated, I could care less if anyone else is.

My impression of the whole vaccination thing is that it helps prevent serious outcomes should you get Covid. Has little or nothing to do with whether you can get Covid or pass it on so why would I care if an unvaccinated person is near me. I protect me the way I think I should. Others can make their own decisions - none of my business.

If someone knows they have Covid then yes, I think they should take appropriate precautions to protect others. Isolate yourself for a while as best you can and if you do have to go out, wear a mask to limit your chance of spreading it to others. Let common sense be your guide!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2022)

I suppose I do.  I keep a healthy distance from them and they are not here very long.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2022)

MrPants said:


> As long as I'm vaccinated, I could care less if anyone else is.
> 
> My impression of the whole vaccination thing is that it helps prevent serious outcomes should you get Covid. Has little or nothing to do with whether you can get Covid or pass it on so why would I care if an unvaccinated person is near me. I protect me the way I think I should. Others can make their own decisions - none of my business.
> 
> If someone knows they have Covid then yes, I think they should take appropriate precautions to protect others. Isolate yourself for a while as best you can and if you do have to go out, wear a mask to limit your chance of spreading it to others. Let common sense be your guide!


That's the most intelligent answer to this never-ending discussion that I've seen yet on this forum. As many times as we have repeated that the vaccine does not protect anyone from GETTING Covid, it seems to be very effective in protecting people from DYING of it, or GETTING VERY SICK from it. (Maybe if it's written in capital letters, people will see what has been repeated zillions of times already?)

Many of my friends, relatives, and business acquaintances have it, or have had it. There is a surge of it in my building. My doctor and his nurse have both had it.  All of these people are vaccinated, and all have said the same thing: it's unpleasant, it can drag on, it's like a bad cold or case of the flu. But they were not deathly sick, and none of them had to go to a hospital. They just stayed home and rested for as long as it took. And yet, the anti-vaxxers are still barking into the wind about how useless the vaccine is.  Do they really not understand the difference between a sore throat for a few days, and gasping for breath on a respirator in an ICU and ending up dying?

I've come to the conclusion that they are just trolling. They want to argue; they are not interested in the truth. I hope no one was naive enough to have lost their life because of them.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 10, 2022)

The only ones who come into our house are the family members.  Most of them have been vaccinated...one Granddaughter has an allergy condition to Gluten, and her doctor advised against getting Any shots.  Since this pandemic hit, we minimize the hugging, etc., and so far, we're all doing ok.


----------



## win231 (Jul 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> That's the most intelligent answer to this never-ending discussion that I've seen yet on this forum. As many times as we have repeated that the vaccine does not protect anyone from GETTING Covid, it seems to be very effective in protecting people from DYING of it, or GETTING VERY SICK from it. (Maybe if it's written in capital letters, people will see what has been repeated zillions of times already?)
> 
> Many of my friends, relatives, and business acquaintances have it, or have had it. There is a surge of it in my building. My doctor and his nurse have both had it.  All of these people are vaccinated, and all have said the same thing: it's unpleasant, it can drag on, it's like a bad cold or case of the flu. But they were not deathly sick, and none of them had to go to a hospital. They just stayed home and rested for as long as it took. And yet, the anti-vaxxers are still barking into the wind about how useless the vaccine is.  Do they really not understand the difference between a sore throat for a few days, and gasping for breath on a respirator in an ICU and ending up dying?
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that they are just trolling. They want to argue; they are not interested in the truth. I hope no one was naive enough to have lost their life because of them.


Yes, posting in caps makes it true.  And, in conversation, talking louder also makes it true.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2022)

Win nobody said anything about capital letters making anything true. It just makes the statement more noticeable, for those who are visually impaired (or reading impaired?) But you knew that. You seem to be desperately fishing around for something that will keep the argument going. 

Person #1:  All the experts in this field are saying that the vaccine doesn't necessarily keep you from getting the disease. But it is obviously very effective in keeping you from dying of it. If you get the disease in spite of being vaccinated, it is likely to be more like a case of flu, or even milder than that.

Person #2:  Oh, yeah?  Well, I just read that (famous movie star, politician, scientist, etc.) was vaccinated, and they got it anyway!

Anything wrong with Person #2's logic?


----------



## John cycling (Jul 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> All of these people are vaccinated, and all have said the same thing: it's unpleasant, it can drag on, it's like a bad cold or case of the flu.



Why anyone would purposely get injected with well known toxic substances, supposedly to keep from getting sick, is one of the most stupid ideas that I've seen, akin to jumping off cliffs in order to protect yourself from gravity.

No, it doesn't work that way.  When you do things that make you sick, you get sick.

I never get any shots, never got any of the clot shots, don't wear a mask, I go anywhere that I want to, exercise for an hour or two every day, get up at sunrise every morning, and I haven't been sick.

Logic 101.


----------



## Della (Jul 10, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I was wearing a facemask, which actually protects him more than me.


Yes, and I wish more people were appreciative of that instead of getting their freedom-backs all up in a arch.  I had a really nasty flu>bronchitis>pneumonia thing last fall and wore my mask everywhere for the sake of others. It was really bad form of the associate to get close to you without one after he saw you wearing one. It tells people either you're at high risk or you are sick.

My son works with customers all day and always wears a mask, he is fully vaccinated.

We had a dozen or more workmen in here after a big burst pipe event and they all wore masks.  I wear a mask to answer the door when strangers come and they always see it and pull out their masks.

I haven't had any friends or relatives come who aren't vaccinated.  My book club meets and all 15 of us sit close, but we are all vaccinated.

My brother and sister-in-law are fully vaccinated and they both got Covid a few weeks ago.  She was sick for a few days and his lasted a little longer but neither got terribly sick. He's 77 so without the vaccine it might have
 been really bad.  The vaccine saves lives, there's no doubt in my mind.



John cycling said:


> I never get any shots, never got any of the clot shots, don't wear a mask, I go anywhere that I want to, exercise for an hour or two every day, get up at sunrise every morning, and I haven't been sick.



Correlation without causation 101.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 10, 2022)

John cycling said:


> Why anyone would purposely get injected with well known toxic substances, supposedly to keep from getting sick, is one of the most stupid ideas that I've seen, akin to jumping off cliffs in order to protect yourself from gravity.
> 
> No, it doesn't work that way.  When you do things that make you sick, you get sick.
> 
> ...


It could be that you caught some kind of disease and the tendency to get up early and exercise every day are the symptoms.


----------



## win231 (Jul 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Win nobody said anything about capital letters making anything true. It just makes the statement more noticeable, for those who are visually impaired (or reading impaired?) But you knew that. You seem to be desperately fishing around for something that will keep the argument going.
> 
> Person #1:  All the experts in this field are saying that the vaccine doesn't necessarily keep you from getting the disease. But it is obviously very effective in keeping you from dying of it. If you get the disease in spite of being vaccinated, it is likely to be more like a case of flu, or even milder than that.
> 
> ...


My caps are bigger than your caps.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 10, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Finally hit the bottom of your glass, did ya?!



Bottom? I'm pretty much under it. By the way where am I? Where is this place? Who are you people?


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Anyone I would invite in happens to be vaccinated so I never had to make a choice.


Same this way.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 11, 2022)

I don't hang with unvaccinated people, so they don't have a reason to be in my house.  I wouldn't let them in anyway.  Most people are vaccinated, so I have enough people around that are welcomed in my house.  Anti-vaxers, stay away.  I don't need you.  And I don't care what you think.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 11, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> By the way where am I? Where is this place? Who are you people?


It's most probably just as well you don't dwell on this...... stay happy wherever you are.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I don't hang with unvaccinated people, so they don't have a reason to be in my house.  I wouldn't let them in anyway.  Most people are vaccinated, so I have enough people around that are welcomed in my house.  Anti-vaxers, stay away.  I don't need you.  And I don't care what you think.


Unvaccinated people don't need you or care what you think, either.
But since it boosts your ego, go ahead & think they do.


----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> Unvaccinated people don't need you or care what you think, either.
> But since it boosts your ego, go ahead & think they do.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2022)

Death attracts death and hates life.

Life attracts Life and OVercomes death.  

It looks like even the poisons in the vaccines can be overcome ,  but they still produce death and sickness every day.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 12, 2022)

I have had my vaccines and boosters and normally only have one person at a time in the house.  I do not ask them and just distance.  When some family came to spend a weekend I asked if they were vaccinated.  They were, and did a quick covid test before they came.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Death attracts death and hates life.
> 
> Life attracts Life and OVercomes death.
> 
> It looks like even the poisons in the vaccines can be overcome ,  but they still produce death and sickness every day.


Can you give us an explanation of what your first two sentences mean?  An example or two, to show us what you are talking about?  It sounds poetic, but really, Just Jeff, it makes no sense whatever in the modern world.  Anthropomorphizing life and death sounds like something out of a medieval religion. Or maybe, beliefs even more primitive than that.

Death simply means life has stopped. It is not a hooded figure drifting around with a scythe. Life and death don't "attract" or "hate" each other. The "life overcomes death" part sounds like an idea promulgated by some religions, but what does that have to do with whether you allow unvaccinated people into your home?

About the "poisons in the vaccines," (here we go again!), what are you talking about?  Any evidence of this from the medical field, no crackpot religions or opportunistic politics, please, just medical evidence? If any of this were true, by now there would be millions upon millions of people sick or dead from getting the vaccine.  I'm assuming that by "sickness" you mean real sickness, not a brief reaction to the vaccine. Yet, most people by now have had the shots, including the boosters, and are just fine. The few cases of bad reactions are probably due to allergies, which could play a part in every other medicine (or food) as well.

Well, anyway, it's nice to know that these mysterious poisons can be overcome, in spite of their (imaginary) horrible effects on us.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 16, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I don't hang with unvaccinated people, so they don't have a reason to be in my house.  I wouldn't let them in anyway.  Most people are vaccinated, so I have enough people around that are welcomed in my house.  Anti-vaxers, stay away.  I don't need you.  And I don't care what you think.


Dave, vaccinated, unvaccinated, had Covid and even You can be Covid positive.


----------

